
GitHub welcomes all CI tools - sidcool
https://github.com/blog/2463-github-welcomes-all-ci-tools
======
atonse
Is this a response to Gitlab’s attempt to build an end to end CI/CD system?

I still use GitHub and haven’t switched mostly because gitlab was slow two
years ago. I know they’ve made huge strides since, but the integrated workflow
is a compelling reason to switch back.

~~~
kennydude
If you self-host Gitlab most of the problems magically disappear (sadly)

~~~
bpicolo
To be fair, that's not because they're aiming to push you towards the self-
hosted product, it's just far easier to be fast at small scale than at
gitlab's public scale.

~~~
kennydude
That is true. With the paid plans that are being phased in, pushing you to
self-hosted makes them loose money

------
bdcravens
I'd love to see the CI usage chart for private repos.

~~~
clintonb
Why?

~~~
bdcravens
Someone might use this chart to make decisions for their team, and the usage
patterns for open source is likely very different from someone using CI for
internal development and deployment. (For instance, Travis CI is very popular,
but when I've looked at it in the past, it was pricey relative to options like
Codeship and CircleCI for private workloads)

